# Latte art



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Finally got my first bit of 'latte art' this morning.

I know its no where near perfect but it's the first time I've managed to get microfoam, I think I've previosuly been adding far too much air and it's been like having an ice cream on the top, thicker than cappuccino foam.

I was that excitedI made the missus come and have a look before a dared to move it haha.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

We've all been there. keep at it and watch a few hundred videos


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm not quite sure why the image has rotated


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Loads of help available if needed. I'd say stop the milk just as you think "right I need to stop soon"

I've always found my milk way better when I do that.

Put your name down for the art comp. bit of forum fun and probably a great learning experience


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Loads of help available if needed. I'd say stop the milk just as you think "right I need to stop soon"
> 
> I've always found my milk way better when I do that.
> 
> Put your name down for the art comp. bit of forum fun and probably a great learning experience


I've seen the thread for that but I don't think I'm anywhere near the level that the rest of you will be at


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Diggy87 said:


> I've seen the thread for that but I don't think I'm anywhere near the level that the rest of you will be at


Always remember, I only ever post my best ones 

What's your technique when pouring? Have you watched many YouTube vids?


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

So I went with pouring into the centre of the cup with that one and started wiggling the jug slightly when the cup was around half full and moving slowly backwards and then lifted up slightly and drew through the centre.

Yep, I've watched a ton of YouTube videos, but happy to watch more if there is any you'd recommend


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

The main problem I have is getting the milk to spin/whirlpool after I've added the air


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Diggy87 said:


> The main problem I have is getting the milk to spin/whirlpool after I've added the air


What machine are you using?


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> What machine are you using?


A Gaggia classic with Silvia steam wand


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Diggy87 said:


> A Gaggia classic with Silvia steam wand


Ok. I've only limited experience with a classic but managed ok. Are you going full steam ahead or do you let it sit about half way with the valve? I'm just honking about giving yourself a bit of time to get it rolling around. I was always told to sit the wand at about 3 o clock just off the side wall and get it moving from there.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Diggy87 said:


> A Gaggia classic with Silvia steam wand


It's tricky to create good micro foam with a classic. Latte art is so much harder if the milk isn't steamed right so focus on getting your milk spot on then latte art will become easier for you.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Ok. I've only limited experience with a classic but managed ok. Are you going full steam ahead or do you let it sit about half way with the valve? I'm just honking about giving yourself a bit of time to get it rolling around. I was always told to sit the wand at about 3 o clock just off the side wall and get it moving from there.


I open the valve all the way. I've tried tilting the jug and I've tried keeping it upright. Sometimes it spins, most of the time it doesn't


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Diggy87 said:


> I open the valve all the way. I've tried tilting the jug and I've tried keeping it upright. Sometimes it spins, most of the time it doesn't


It's tricky to find that position. With my dtp I had the jug tilted back towards me and then the wand going at 45 degrees across the jug. That either on that machine but not the classic.

Now I've switch to a simonelli, the steam power is ridiculous so I had to change again. That's tucked to the left hand side of the jug sloping down the spout of the jug. That's ready in about 4-5 seconds for a 12oz pitcher so you have to really take care lol.

Maybe try the washing up liquid and water mix for a while to practice. That way you don't waste milk.

Another method is about 80% water 20% milk. Fill jug as normal then fill cup to replicate shot of coffee with the same milk/water mix. Sprinkle in some used coffee to add colour. Steam as normal and pour as normal. Once done you can keep using again, just add coffee grounds to the cup each time to give you contrast. Hopefully that makes sense lol.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Found a link


__
http://instagr.am/p/BmswWj3BEM8/


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Ok. I've only limited experience with a classic but managed ok. Are you going full steam ahead or do you let it sit about half way with the valve? I'm just honking about giving yourself a bit of time to get it rolling around. I was always told to sit the wand at about 3 o clock just off the side wall and get it moving from there.


I tend to get better results with the silvia wand resting against the V of the spout causing a verticle roll Instead of a horizontal one.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Found a link
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BmswWj3BEM8/


Thats crazy!! Gotta try this as I only make 1 or 2 a day usually so not ideal for getting practice in


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> I tend to get better results with the silvia wand resting against the V of the spout causing a verticle roll Instead of a horizontal one.


Thanks I'll give that a go. How deep should the tip of the steam wand be when rolling?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Found a link
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BmswWj3BEM8/


That has got to be the best use of old coffee grounds ever.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Diggy87 said:


> Thanks I'll give that a go. How deep should the tip of the steam wand be when rolling?


I usually go just under the surface around the height of the nut.


----------



## nightslayer (May 29, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> I tend to get better results with the silvia wand resting against the V of the spout causing a verticle roll Instead of a horizontal one.





ashcroc said:


> I tend to get better results with the silvia wand resting against the V of the spout causing a verticle roll Instead of a horizontal one.


Ooops and I on the other hand tend to get better results with the silvia wand at an angle.. Sorry for the confusing tips dragging you this way and that! I also tilt the jug towards myself when steaming. I have the wand out the right side of the machine and the spout at the 7'o'clock position. Start with the spout closer to the surface sucking air in for about 5 seconds or so (this is the most difficult part because it is very very easy to over-aerate the milk at this point) before plunging it in deeper and directing the steam against the side wall/half-past-six corner which rebounds off and helps to create the whirlpool which incorporates the air you've just created. With the Classic you have far less steam pressure (I have a PID which supercharges my steaming and still it takes a while) so you should incorporate air for slightly longer than you watch everyone with their sparkly machines do it, but also spend longer whirlpooling the air.

If anything I find my main problem is that I cannot get microfoam properly fine enough (I still blame a lack of steam pressure) but I get nearly there I suppose..


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

I should add that I have a rather leaky steam valve. I've took it out and soaked in descaler but it made no difference it still leaks a lot!

Could this have have an effect on my steaming power?


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The steam valve on the classic dripping can be a bit of a problem if it's been over tightened. Gaggia in their infinite wisdom decided a conical pin meeting a right angle seat was a good idea. It's possible to take it apart & remove the ridge but you'll be left with the ability to fully unscrew the valve in use so may be preferable to just replace.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Gettig there, I think I've found the sweet spot to get my milk swirling. I'll keep at it


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Looking good.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Is there a way to tell if you've introduced the right amount of air into the milk at all?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Diggy87 said:


> Is there a way to tell if you've introduced the right amount of air into the milk at all?


I do it until you can just feel heat in the jug, then start to get it to swirl. As soon as you can't hold the jug (because it's too hot) you need to stop steaming. I tend to stop a bit before that though as it turns out better.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Diggy87 said:


> Is there a way to tell if you've introduced the right amount of air into the milk at all?


The milk should look like wet paint, no obvious bubbles on its surface after a few taps and looks silky when swirled round the jug. The more you steam the better you will be able to tell if you've introduced the correct amount of air just by looking and swirling. Its one of those things picked up with experience.


----------



## Stubhoy (Jun 18, 2018)

Rakesh said:


> The milk should look like wet paint, no obvious bubbles on its surface after a few taps and looks silky when swirled round the jug. The more you steam the better you will be able to tell if you've introduced the correct amount of air just by looking and swirling. Its one of those things picked up with experience.


Any good videos of steaming done right?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Stubhoy said:


> Any good videos of steaming done right?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Stubhoy said:


> Any good videos of steaming done right?


 Here


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello skilled people!

Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong here? I feel like I'm nearly there, but it's a bit all over the place!









Thanks for any advice!

Henry


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

_HH_ said:


> Hello skilled people!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong here? I feel like I'm nearly there, but it's a bit all over the place!
> 
> ...


It's not bad! Can you share a video of your pour!


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> It's not bad! Can you share a video of your pour!


Thanks Mildred - that gives me hope! I've tried filming my pours but it means I'm essentially doing it one-handed... I'll try and recruit a willing helper and will get back to you if I manage to get some footage.

I loved your pumpkin pour by the way!

Henry


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

_HH_ said:


> Hello skilled people!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong here? I feel like I'm nearly there, but it's a bit all over the place!
> 
> ...


It's a million times better than anything I could manage butit looks like there was a bit of a wiggle on thw cutthrough.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

_HH_ said:


> Hello skilled people!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong here? I feel like I'm nearly there, but it's a bit all over the place!
> 
> ...


I think if you start your pour when the cup is filled more it'll stop the blurry halo around the outside appearing, also try pulling back earlier after you start your wiggle and it should stop the layers from mashing together.


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

@ashcroc - thanks for your kind words







I agree I think there may be a bit of covert wiggling going on as I try to avoid spilling coffee down myself!

@Rakesh - good idea! I have been starting the second part of the pour early to try and get as many 'leafy bits' in as possible. I think you're right if I wait until a bit later and pull back faster this might give a better result.

Thanks both!


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Just wanted to report back!

I tried starting the wiggly bit sooner, and moving the jug back faster. This seemed to improve things!









It's still not quite there, but I'm very grateful to you all for pointing me in the right direction and diagnosing the cause of my problems so quickly. I'm happy that some perseverence should get me where I want to be.

A bit more practice and maybe I'll see you at the next latte art competition!

Everyone loves an underdog, eh?!

Thanks again,

Henry


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Last shot of my Rocko Mountain Reserve, sad times! Just opened my Kayon Mountain and made a lovely Aeropress though so it's not all bad!










Looks OK but didn't taste as good as the Rocko above!


----------

